# jig to hold lath chuck



## socrbent (Mar 9, 2012)

My search skills on LJ is failing me. I am looking for a project(s) for mounting a 4 jaw lathe chuck on a jig to use on a band saw. I remember seeing one in past but it is not in my favorites and I am not finding it searching Lumberjocks website. Anyone have a suggestion? I bought a 6 in piece of 1 1/4" 8 tpi as a start for the project. Want to take a bowl mounted in chuck to bansaw, slice bowl, add in a ring and reglue, then take back to lathe to finish turning.


----------



## Nubsnstubs (Aug 30, 2013)

Go to John Beaver's site. You might find what you are looking for?? Don't have a link, but I'm sure you can do it….......... Jerry (in Tucson)


----------



## socrbent (Mar 9, 2012)

Thanks Jerry, found John site (johnbeaver.net0 and a nice alternative idea from Randy Larson (



.

It appears John wants you to take a class or buy his jig. That is his privilege. I was hoping to find a LJ project on building a the jig.


----------



## bandit571 (Jan 20, 2011)

I remember Maniac Matt having such issues….hangs out over at Stumpy's place…might ask him?


----------



## MrUnix (May 18, 2012)

Here is a very simple one by Alan Stratton (As Wood Turns). It's pretty basic, but I can see how it could easily be expanded for additional functionality similar to John's 'wizard'.

Woodturning Bandsaw Jig Keeps Fingers For Another Day
(by Alan Stratton at As Wood Turns)

Cheers,
Brad


----------



## gwilki (May 14, 2014)

If you click on the resources tab of John Beaver's site, you will find a link where you can buy plans for his jig for $30. I have the plans and made the jig. The cost is well worth it as you get a jig that is very well thought out and proven.


----------



## socrbent (Mar 9, 2012)

Thanks for the help. All responses have helped. At this point I'm designing a jig to work with my Steel City 14" Granite top band saw with 6" riser. The top is 16"x16". Thinking I need a wider table or sled to right of blade to support the jig holding the chuck. John Wizard looks to solve this with 3 parts (sled, carriage and table) which allows the system to be used to handle a wide variety of band saw tasks.. I am trying to think through a Chuck holder only solution with 2 parts - a sled that uses guide slot in top and a jig that holds a chuck for either straight push cut sliding in guide slot and an option to cut an arc for doing wave bowls. Current thought is having guide slot in sled able to either slide or be locked to hold sled in postion. Attaching jig to sled via 2 bolts anchored to a in t track embeded in sled for straight cuts of varying distance from blade. To do arc cuts remove the 2 bolts, use a single bolt as a pivot point coming up through separate hole in sled thru a hole in a fixture in jig able to slide and be locked in different distances from blade to permit changing radius of arc and allow pivoting. Your thoughts?


----------

